# game cube and playstation 2



## lowasitgoes

ok in with the new out with the old I'm selling my game cube and playstation2 ok the game cube has 4 controllers and 7 games paper mario-speed racers-star wars rebel strike-wwe wrestle mania-animal crossing-luigi's mansion-mario party 4 and everything U need to hook it up and play and the play station has 3 controllers and 8 games smack down-burn out 2-burn out 3-the polar express-crazy taxi-the Simpson road rage-sponge bob-corvette and every thing to plug and play looking to get like $250 or b/o or trades let me know what u have


----------



## lowasitgoes

ttt


----------



## lowasitgoes

ttt no offers


----------



## Guest

is that the old big ps2???


----------



## lowasitgoes

yea i'mselling them with games and extra controlers so i think it's a good deal


----------



## Guest

how much for ps2 2 controllers and crazy taxi??????????????


----------



## lowasitgoes

make offers


----------



## lowasitgoes

ttt


----------



## Guest

20 for ps2 tani and controller??????????????


----------



## lowasitgoes

so u want 2 controls and crazy taxi


----------



## lowasitgoes

ttt


----------



## DignityStyle

how much for the game cube?


----------



## lowasitgoes

hows $100 with cames and controlers


----------



## lowasitgoes

or just make some offers


----------



## DignityStyle

alright, how about 60? but just with the star wars game and paper mario. You can pawn the rest, right? :biggrin:


----------



## lowasitgoes

lets do it pm me


----------



## lowasitgoes

ttt


----------



## SWERVIN65

want do u all have left


----------



## Caddi_man

how much 4 all u have left?


----------



## lowasitgoes

everything still here make offers


----------



## lowasitgoes

ttt


----------



## lowasitgoes

ttt


----------



## 84hopper

$170 shipped


----------



## 84hopper

$170 shipped for all


----------



## droptoutzx2

how much shipped for game cube and games?


----------



## SWERVIN65

ILL GIVE U 150 SHIPPED


----------



## KeyseEadwards

Good afternoon all, I read your posts carefully and understand that you can very much like to play games. I have discovered retro arcade these are fascinating games that can occupy you all day. This can be a great gift.


----------

